# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  чем сграбить видео + звук с монитора

## mihonsk

то что там происходит видео со звуком

----------


## Cheechako

Брать звук с монитора - мысль интересная :)
Можно попробовать программы вроде CamStudio, UVScreenCamera...

----------


## mihonsk

ты же понимаешь о чём я ?!)))

----------


## вова генюта

All Sound Recorder

----------

